# HELP!!! ... Remote will not arm or disarm alarm



## VAC357 (Jan 28, 2011)

Greetings!!!

I've a 2000 Jeep which I had a Viper alarm professionally installed in 2002. Long story short... about a year or so ago, one of my remotes stopped working. Battery was fine, as the LED on the remote illuminated when button pressed. I grabbed my other Viper remote and it worked without cause, so I've been using it.

Couple weeks ago, after parking my vehicle and pressing the button to arm it, I noticed the response was quite slow but it successfully armed. I then decided to 'unarm' it to see what would happen.... NOTHING!! Same as with the other remote, LED on remote brightly lit, but wouldn't arm or disarm.

I can not locate my user manual, therefore don't know the exact model of the alarm. If anything, I can provide the model of the remote (located on the back of it). It's *RPN 473V*. I really need to take care of this as it has taken me in excess of 45 minutes for the remote to actually unlock my vehicle so that I may start it. Once parked and turned off, it'll arm (sometimes on the first press and other times after a few press on the button), but will not disarm.

Does this sound like something easily remedied? Or do I simply have to purchase a new alarm system for my Jeep? Although LED's on the remotes are strong, could I possibly need them to be replaced (remember, 2002 is when I purchased and had it installed)?

Thanks in advance,

VAC


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

LED's have nothing to do with the output and input on the system, they are a visual device to show you a button was pressed. If it was me I would roll a window down and then mess with the system, that way you would no be locked out. Also I would check the antenna and make sure the connection is still good.


----------



## VAC357 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply lcurle!

I purchased and installed new batteries for my remotes. Still no go! I've sat in the car while messing with the system....frequently pressing the button (would think the remote would resync)... surprisingly it disarmed and quickly armed (pressing kind of quick). Needless to say, it hasn't disarmed after that.

Check the antenna you say? ... I will do just that. Can the connection from the antenna go bad? I mean, it hasn't been moved or anything...

Thanks in advance,

VAC


----------



## VAC357 (Jan 28, 2011)

UPDATE: I was able to disarm it (luckily didn't press the button a second time) ... started the vehicle and proceeded to disable the system. Now I'm able to use the factory alarm until I get this fixed or another installed.


----------

